# 922 Cat Loader Plowing



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we got some snow in the great whit north on sunday, so i did a little plowing with the 922 cat loader. the old VEE plow just sits on the forks with chains and floats nicely when i bounce off a rock or too.

thansk


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

King

I look forward everyday to seeing your update. Wish I could live your lifetymusic


----------



## Jeffro (Nov 9, 2003)

LOVE YOUR WEBSITE!!!

How does it feel to be known internationaly?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, i get a lot of emails from around the world and enjoy meeting these people. the computer makes the world a small place plus i have learned lots with the computer too.

the camera was acting up and the only picture that is worth posting is this one show 10" of snow that we got over night.

thansk


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

snow_samurai said:


> Wish I could live your life


i second that


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, i gave a southern life for the great white north, i enjoy not having a real job, not having a credit card plus doing what i want when i want too, LOL

we might be doing a little plowing on reindeer lake this winter to maybe get this model T snow machine. 
here is a picture of the lake in the summer, will be getting good ones of this winter.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/ramp_boat_to_reindeer_lake_tour_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we seem to have been getting lots of snow this past week in the KINGDOM. so today i went and plowed out a driveway for a fellow from missouri who has a fishing house in the great white north.

thansk


----------

